# Availability of wild camping sites



## Katee (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi I am new to this site and am just wondering how often members find their chosen wild camping spot is available when they arrive. I know it is difficult to predict, but thought I would ask regulars how easy it is to find available sites.


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 25, 2016)

I like to get there a week before I need it and put my traffic cones down:lol-053:


----------



## frontslide (Mar 25, 2016)

Depends on the particular spot really  really


----------



## pughed2 (Mar 25, 2016)

*Wildcamping everywhere*

Hello Katy........I have been a full time wildcamper for nearly 3 years now, UK and near Europe, france Spain etc.......never failed to find a safe spot within 20 minutes yet, usually in the most beautiful places.......you just slow down and keep your eyes open.......steve bristol


----------



## jeanette (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## 2cv (Mar 25, 2016)

Katee said:


> Hi I am new to this site and am just wondering how often members find their chosen wild camping spot is available when they arrive. I know it is difficult to predict, but thought I would ask regulars how easy it is to find available sites.



I find it most unusual to have to share a location with even one other van. Concern is sometimes expressed that the POIs on here will be overused, but this has certainly not been my experience of using them.


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## wildcampnewbie (Mar 26, 2016)

Back in 2014 when I got my first van I wildcamped fulltime from late June until Christmas that year around the UK. I did over 5000 miles and almost all of the country from Lands end to Scotland.

I didn't really use the POI map much at all, just as a handy tool to make sure there was at least a few spots nearby in case I couldn't find one myself. I would mainly make sure I checked out the area I wanted to stay at early on in the day, large layby, secluded road etc. Then I would go off and spend the day at a scenic parking spot for the day,only going back to my sleeping spot after dark and leaving at about 6am.

I wasn't disturbed or moved on once. Moving about meant my batteries were kept well topped up, I didn't use a campsite or EHU once on my little adventure.

Have fun on your travels :wave:


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 26, 2016)

I agree with all that has been previously said. However, sometimes it is nice to find another van and once shared a very secluded spot with another friendly chap.
I found that after a year of pottering around with spots marked on the map and a C&cc site marked as a refuge I got the hang of spotting likely places, and like the previous poster would then go back later in the day. After three years have only had one nasty experience and that was in a well used car park!


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Mar 26, 2016)

From experience, when in an area we don't know, we have learned to select two to three sites and make sure we get there before it gets dark. You will be surprised at how difficult it is to find places in the dark. Also, if we have a good internet connection we will have a look on Google Earth to help decide. The only problem with this method is that it doesn't show how level the ground is. Whilst we find the wild camping POIs very useful they are not infallible. Plenty of times we have got somewhere to find it totally unsuitable.


----------



## The laird (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello n welcome


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 26, 2016)

2cv said:


> I find it most unusual to have to share a location with even one other van. Concern is sometimes expressed that the POIs on here will be overused, but this has certainly not been my experience of using them.



Have to agree with you. I've Only been a member and wildcamping 2 1/2 years but looking at my diary I have spent over 120 nights wilding.
Only once have I shared a poi, Glen Torridon last year. A young couple with 2 kids arrived with an older model of my motorhome. To be honest the company was good and we enjoyed sharing motorhoming experiences etc.


----------



## wildman (Mar 26, 2016)

I never know where my parking spot might be until I find it, which is usually within an hour of starting to look unless we have a specific destination of course then we generally know where to stop.


----------



## Tbear (Mar 26, 2016)

Not normally a problem. I have got bedded down for the night a couple of times and some idiot has come and and parked bang next to me a couple of times but even that has not been a serious problem, just rude.

Richard


----------



## wildcampnewbie (Mar 26, 2016)

Pendel said:


> if there is van there I just park right up close to them, block their view and get bbq out along with barking dog - not sure why vans move as it a free world when you park in any public place.   or is it the other way round that maybe this seems to happen to me a lot.  talk about taking the pee, today in roodee car park (Chester) as I was leaving  saw bloke ferrying his bloody cassette toilet on wheels across the whole car park (at 10am with a lot of tourists buses about) to the public disabled loo.  Some people have no idea about discretion.



It happens so often it is very odd, often very large almost empty carparks. I just don't get it, rude and thoughtless imo.


----------



## jake (Mar 26, 2016)

wildcampnewbie said:


> It happens so often it is very odd, often very large almost empty carparks. I just don't get it, rude and thoughtless imo.



some people like to cosy up !!

:wacko:


----------



## jeanette (Mar 26, 2016)

When we went to Scotland last year we always started to look for places before it got dark as has been said it's very hard to spot a place when it's dark,we found some really good places with beautiful views and secluded as well, only trouble was when I tried to send where I was there was no Internet connection so Admin didn't get them!!


----------



## jann (Mar 26, 2016)

We always try to park up with plenty of time to move on if we are not happy with the spot so in winter we park up earlier than summer.
It is very rare that we park in vision of another van.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 26, 2016)

jeanette said:


> When we went to Scotland last year we always started to look for places before it got dark as has been said it's very hard to spot a place when it's dark,we found some really good places with beautiful views and secluded as well, only trouble was when I tried to send where I was there was no Internet connection so Admin didn't get them!!



If you use the Wildcamping app to note a location, the app creates an email which will be sent when a mobile broadband connection becomes available.

So don't let the absence of an internet connection hinder you ...


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 27, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> If you use the Wildcamping app to note a location, the app creates an email which will be sent when a mobile broadband connection becomes available.
> 
> So don't let the absence of an internet connection hinder you ...



Can you remind us of the name [to download] of the app please?


----------



## Tbear (Mar 27, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Can you remind us of the name [to download] of the app please?



Is it this one?

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-applications/38357-android-wild-camping-app.html

Richard


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 27, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-applications/38357-android-wild-camping-app.html
> 
> Richard



Thanks for that Richard.
Is there any way of downloading it without having to have a Google account do you know?


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Mar 27, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Thanks for that Richard.
> Is there any way of downloading it without having to have a Google account do you know?



....should just open in your browser


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Mar 27, 2016)

*Water*

Some areas don't like motorhomes in general so the poi are indispensable, everywhere else you just get an eye for spotting places after a while. 

Water is the tricky one. I use bottle water for drinking (17p for 2litres at Asda, other stores available!) And in my water tank my shower and washing water from a garage forecourt (always either drawing some fuel or buying supplies from its shop of course)


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 27, 2016)

northernspirit2001 said:


> ....should just open in your browser



It wants me to add my name, address and card details. so will give it a miss.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::scooter::boat::dog::drive::goodluck:


----------



## Tbear (Mar 27, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> It wants me to add my name, address and *card details*. so will give it a miss.



I would contact Admin

Richard


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 27, 2016)

The current version of the app is version 2.

Full details can be found here:

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-applications/43019-ipad-iphone-wild-camping-app-version-2-a.html

To use the Google Play store you do have to register, but I don't understand why your card details are required.


----------

